# Self Drive Horsebox Hire?



## eriwinn (25 June 2012)

Self Drive Horsebox Hire?
Does anyone know of a hire company within 30(ish) miles of Esher, Surrey? I need to regularly hire a box for weekend competitions. 
Many thanks.


----------



## mutley75 (25 June 2012)

LOC(dorking)or Wentworth(Ascot) are the first two that spring to mind.


----------



## eriwinn (25 June 2012)

Thank you.
But I don't think LOC (Dorking) do lorry self drive hire only trailer, I've just emailed them to ask. And Wentworth (Ascot) don't have great Terms & Conditions compared to others around the country! 

If anyone has any other Hire company suggestions please post.
Thanks


----------



## PippiPony (25 June 2012)

These people are good but not sure if they will be too far away
http://www.atacanter.co.uk/our_branches.htm


----------



## Warmblood39 (25 June 2012)

There is another one based in Belmont, Surrey called county horsebox hire x


----------



## eriwinn (26 June 2012)

Thank you.
County Horsebox Hire look promising.


----------



## K27 (26 June 2012)

There is one that I can think of based in Sussex however i can't remember their name!- when I do, I'll post it on here for you.  I know they would cover your area.


----------



## K27 (26 June 2012)

K27 said:



			There is one that I can think of based in Sussex however i can't remember their name!- when I do, I'll post it on here for you.  I know they would cover your area.
		
Click to expand...

Just remembered-Think it's Okehurst!

Also if you want driven can recommend Mike at ETS based in Bromley but covers most places- was very good with my horses when i used him.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (26 June 2012)

http://www.holtfarm.co.uk

have a self drive horsebox for hire


----------



## Warmblood39 (26 June 2012)

No problem


----------



## victriola (12 July 2012)

Try Galloway Horsebox Hire - they're in Lingfield, Surrey just off Jct 6 

Only £95 and very helpful


----------



## Garfield1537 (13 July 2012)

My friend who's on here used Galloway horse box hire they are excellent! She plans to use again.


----------

